# Bitte um Hilfe



## Amok22 (30. Dezember 2013)

Abc


----------



## underdog (31. Dezember 2013)

Amok22 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welcher Rose Rahmen das ist und vielleicht auch aus welchem Jahr. Bitte um eure Hilfe. Danke


Ist definitiv kein Rose Bike! sieht nur ähnlich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Amok22,

bei dem Rad auf den Abbildungen handelt es sich nicht um ein Modell der Marke ROSE.
Gerne kannst du dich hinsichtlich der Rechnung per PN bei uns melden.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikeTech Team


----------

